# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống

## atdzvl12

Hiện tại thì con gtx 460 nhà mình đã lăn ra chết cả tháng nay rồi, dùng onboard hd 3000 riết chẳng chơi được game gì ngoài mấy cái game loàng xoàng facebook với game indie nhỏ nhỏ

giờ thâu lúa cũng được chừng 4 triệu thì không biết là có con card nào dưới hoặc bằng 4 triệu mà sức mạnh same same hoặc yếu hơn 460 một chút không? 

mình ở HCM nhé

----------


## thai93tb1

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

card asus direct cuII hoặc GTX 780 TI:whistling:

----------


## Vibe89

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

một số người dùng sử dụng card asus ares II, chơi game, xem phim đều good, giá cũng mềm

----------


## atdzvl12

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

mình nghỉ bạn nên mua con GTX 650Ti nha, giá 4tr

----------


## phamhungimkt

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

có con GTX 660Ti nhá bác, dùng Nvidia nha ổn định để bác có thể tah hồ sáng tạo nhá

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

4tr thì mình thấy cậu nên mua con GTX 650Ti thì được nhất

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

*Trả lời: Mua card chơi game tầm 4 triệu đổ xuống*

mình thì ati ok hơn. mình vẫn chuộng ati hơn. :lick:

----------

